# 107 rubberbands



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry everyone it's been awhile since I last posted anything. It's been a very hectic time for me. I was at a swap meet the other day and found a brand new bag of size 107 rubberbands. I have heard of people using them before with good results and thought I would pick them up. (they were only two bucks for an unopened bag). Well I made a few band sets up and have been trying them out and WOW! They shoot great and have pretty good power. They are not theraband so the speed is down but I am very happy with them. I even tried my hand at cutting them down to make them tapered and that added some speed. However, with just cutting a couple inches off them they really do well for me. With the band sets I've made I am shooting about a 1-2" group at about 20-25 feet. I don't know if thats good but for me thats GREAT. All I can say is "watch out squirrels!" LOL just kidding I only hunt for food. But some squirrel does sound good. I sure would like some feed back what others think of the 107's if you have tried them, like them , hate them. Let me know

Thanks

Happy shooting be safe and God Bless

Jake (usal1023)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For quite a long time I have been using Alliance Sterling 107s and 105s and Sparco 107s and 105s. I do not think the Alliance Crepe bands are as powerful nor as long lasting. As you note, you can shoot them straight, or you can taper them in various ways:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10911-taper-by-perforation/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11038-taper-by-cutting/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10994-taper-by-partial-doubling/

Just recently I used Alliance Sterling 107s to shoot a qualifying score for the Power Rangers club here on the forum:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/page-8

I have used them for hunting and for vermin control. For low cost, readily available, no hassle slingshot bands, I do not think you can do any better. Sure, you can find bands that are faster, but they are more expensive, harder to find, and more hassle to cut and install. Alliance or Sparco 107 or 105 rubber bands make very good, all around slingshot bands.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

have not tried them myself but i have heard some very good things about them and i konw that quite a few members on here use them, i might have to pick up a bag.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

107s are one of the most discussed Topics on SSF. Here is one of the older ones.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/?hl=sterling#entry105608

Search the Forum for "107 bands" and you can learn more about 107s than you may want to know.


----------



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep I was getting a pretty good hand slap at first and then I started cutting about 2" off each band. Now not much of a slap and still good speed and power. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> 107s are one of the most discussed Topics on SSF. Here is one of the older ones.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/?hl=sterling#entry105608
> 
> Search the Forum for "107 bands" and you can learn more about 107s than you may want to know.


Henry, thanks so much for reminding me of this thread! I seemed to recall there was a post by you about those bands, but just could not find it! It is almost as though we need one thread just for 107 bands!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Henry, to save me a lot of hassle trying to find it again, I have pinned your tests of 107s in the bands and tubes forum. :thumbsup:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

They are definetly a cheap, reliable band..not smokin fast with small ammo, but plenty of torque to get larger, like .44 moving well enough.. I prefer 109 size.. if I remember correctly I chronied a OO buck at av 230fps (rather mild speed), but was getting av of 215fps with .454 lead! ( bands cut 10" per side, I had to use 2 rubber bands to do this being a 9" band, but cheap enough to do so) I like them essentialy as back up, but are still fine plinkers for sure...


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

what sort of price can you get them for?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Berkshire bred said:


> what sort of price can you get them for?


3 dollars for ten pieces at simple-shot.com (enough for 5 bandsets)

ran across them yesterday browsing the site

cheers, remco


----------



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow thanks bullseyeben. Yeah I've been using 1/4" steel shot but been thinking of getting some 1/2" marbles for practice. Would those do well out of these 107s?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Berkshire bred said:


> what sort of price can you get them for?


The last I bought were off amazon a pound for around $10 plus shipping came out to be about 60 bands IIRC


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I just made an order from Wares Direct. The 107 sterlings were $4.03 per box and shipping was about $8. I can't review this site, being my first order. But the total for 2 boxes and shipping was $16, about half that of Staples online, unless you have a Staples store nearby. But I wanted to order online.

VS


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Alliance Sterling #107s are $10.46 per box of 50. 105s work just as well for normal draw, giving you 10 inches to work with, are $6.38 per box of 70 from Amazon. Both are eligible for free shipping in the US if your order is a minimum of $25.00.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_9?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=alliance%20rubber%20bands&sprefix=alliance%20%2Caps%2C532&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aalliance%20rubber%20bands


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Usal1023 said:


> Wow thanks bullseyeben. Yeah I've been using 1/4" steel shot but been thinking of getting some 1/2" marbles for practice. Would those do well out of these 107s?


Marbles are a bit light for 107s. I get mild handslap with .44 lead.


----------

